# Retoucher



## matt-l (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TPF!!


----------



## Doug (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello Asha and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Asha, welcome aboard.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiya Asha, nice to have you here!


----------



## Foques (Sep 3, 2008)

and thats the reason why I hate photoshop sometimes......

I might be wrong, but some of the examples there are pretty basic photoshop.. and some of the background changes are looking pretty lousy to me..


----------



## tranceplant (Sep 4, 2008)

nice stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry but this poster was spamming with the retouching business. There were 5 posts advertising for it.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2008)

Hallo and welcome.

Please allow me to direct your attention to the FAQ, where you can find our Forum Guidelines, one of which says the following:



> * Spamming is not tolerated. Do not cross-post messages in multiple forums in an effort to gain attention. Furthermore, should it be obvious by your signature or posting style that you are here only to promote your business or product, you may receive a warning or possibly be banned. It is permissible *for active, involved members* to post links to their personal or business web sites.


 
You posted your link uninvited all over the entire forums, all of which you will find merged into one thread only here now, and note that you may stay even though the way you introduce yourself here may very easily be taken for SPAMMING the forums with links to your business in the hope to find customers. Take this as a warning.


----------

